# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته اعضای مصنوعی

## Mahsa.Nzr

اعضای مصنوعی

هدف و ماهیت
متخصصان با مطالعه رشته اعضای مصنوعی و وسایل کمکی، دانش و مهارت لازم را  برای ساخت دست و پای مصنوعی و وسایل کمکی مورد استفاده برای افراد فلج و  افرادی که دارای ناهنجاری های عضلانی و استخوانی هستند، به دست می آورند.
رشته اعضای مصنوعی و وسایل کمکی یکی از زیر شاخه های توانبخشی است که در آن  طریقه طراحی و ساخت اعضای مصنوعی و وسایل کمکی براساس اصول مهندسی و منطبق  با آناتومی بدن آموزش داده می شود، در واقع دروس این رشته مجموعه ای از  علوم مهندسی و علوم پزشکی است.
در این رشته دو دسته وسیله کمکی به نام های ارتز و پروتز ساخته می شود که  ارتز به وسیله ای گفته می شود که در موازات اندام فلج یا ضعیف به کار برده  شده و به آن کمک می کند تا کارایی بهتری داشته باشد و شامل تمام اندام ها  از جمله اندام تحتانی، اندام فوقانی، ستون فقرات و سر و گردن می شود. پروتز  نیز عضو مصنوعی است که جانشین عضو طبیعی شده و در امتداد عضو طبیعی قرار  می گیرد.

تفاوت رشته اعضای مصنوعی با مهندسی پزشکی:

رشته مهندسی پزشکی در زمینه الکترونیک و بیومکانیک کاربردی کل تجهیزات  پزشکی فعالیت می کند یعنی طراحی یک دستگاه رادیولوژی یا فیزیوتراپی نیز در  حیطه کار مهندسی پزشکی قرار می گیرد، در حالی که رشته اعضای مصنوعی به  طراحی و ساخت وسایل کمکی و اعضای مصنوعی می پردازد و اعضای مصنوعی قابل  ساخت در این رشته نیز اعضای مصنوعی خارج از بدن مثل دست، پا، چشم و بینی  است.
از همین جا می توان به یکی دیگر از تفاوت های موجود بین این دو رشته پی برد  چون فارغ التحصیل مهندسی پزشکی علاوه بر اعضای مصنوعی خارج از بدن،  پروتزهای داخلی مثل قلب مصنوعی یا اعضای پیچیده الکترونیکی و مکانیکی مثل  دست سیبرنتیکی را نیز طراحی می کند اما فارغ التحصیل اعضای مصنوعی، قطعات  ساده تری که با ابزار دستی نیز قابل ساخت است مثل پای مصنوعی عادی یا انواع  بریس ها را طراحی کرده و می سازد. توجه به تفاوت بین این دو رشته مسأله  مهمی است چون عده ای از داوطلبان با این تصور که رشته اعضای مصنوعی پزشکی  است. 
این رشته را انتخاب می کنند و بعضی از داوطلبان نیز تصور می کند که هدف این  رشته طراحی روبوت و طراحی سیستم های کامپیوتری و الکترونیکی است، در حالی  که دانشجوی این رشته بیشتر به طراحی و ساخت سیستم های مکانیکی می پردازد. 
متخصص اعضای مصنوعی در سه زمینه حمایت از اعضای ضعیف و ناتوان بدن، ساخت  اندام مصنوعی برای عضو از دست رفته و اصلاح ناهنجاری ها فعالیت می کند. و  برای بدست آوردن این تخصص، دروس پایه مثل آناتومی بدن، علل ناهنجاری ها و  بیماری های اندام های مورد نظر را مطالعه کرده و سپس نحوه ساخت ارتزها و  پروتزهای مختلف را فرا می گیرد، ارتزهای اصلاح کننده و ارتزهایی که کمک می  کند تا یک عضو کارآیی خود را داشته باشد.
برای مثال فردی که دچار بیماری فلج اطفال شده است با استفاده از ارتزهای  کمک کننده می تواند سرپا ایستاده و به فعالیت های زندگی خود به صورت مستقل  ادامه دهد. 
یک بخش از رشته اعضای مصنوعی به وسایل کمکی نیز به ساخت ویلچر باز می گردد  که البته این بخش در دانشگاه های ایران آموزش داده نمی شود.

توانایی های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه:

مثل یک مجسمه ساز باید با گچ مجسمه سازی کار کند و قالب های گچی از پا،  دست، نیم تنه یا سر و گردن بسازد و مثل یک نجار، آهنگر و کفاش باید به  جوشکاری، تراشکاری، اره کاری، فلزکاری و چرم کاری بپردازد. به عبارت دیگر  متخصص این رشته باید از دست هایی توانا برخوردار بوده و به کارهای فنی و  صنعتی علاقه مند باشد.
دانشجوی این رشته باید شم فنی داشته باشد و بتواند با وسایل فنی کار کند.  از نظر علمی نیز دانشجوی این رشته لازم است که در فیزیک، مکانیک، ریاضی،  زیست شناسی و زبان انگلیسی توانمند باشد. دانشجوی این رشته باید دارای جسم و  روحی سالم و توانمند باشد تا درانجام کارهای سنگین این رشته مثل فلزکاری  یا کار با گچ و قالب های سنگین دچار مشکل نشود و بتواند بعضی از اوقات چهار  ساعت سرپا بایستد و کار کند. در ضمن باید آمادگی روحی لازم را برای برخورد  با بیماران داشته باشد. بیمارانی که گاه بسیار دردمند هستند و متخصص این  رشته باید با صبر و حوصله به آنها یاری دهد.
ساخت دست و پای مصنوعی مثل مجسمه سازی است و دانشجوی این رشته نیز باید مثل  یک هنرمند، طبعی لطیف و دست هایی ماهر داشته باشد تا بتواند کاری خوب  ارائه دهد. در ضمن باید اهل کار فنی باشد تا در ساخت وسایل کمکی موفق گردد.  و بالاخره داشتن روابط اجتماعی خوب در این رشته بسیار ضروری است چون رشته  اعضای مصنوعی یک رشته خدماتی است و فارغ التحصیل آن باید با دردمندترین  اعضای جامعه در ارتباط باشد. افرادی که نیاز به برخوردی خوب و صبر و حوصله  زیاد دارند.

درس های رشته اعضای مصنوعی و وسایل کمکی در مقطع کارشناسی:

آناتومی انسانی 1 و 2 کمک های اولیه
ایمنی و پیشگیری از سوانح در کارگاه ریاضیات پایه و مقدمات آمار
تکنیک های فلزکاری تکنیک ارتوپدی فنی
اصول توانبخشی خواص مواد (علوم فلزات)
خواص مواد (مواد مصنوعی) بهداشت عمومی
ارتوپدی مکانیک
تکنولوژی چوب تکنیک قطعه سازی
تئوری پروتز 1 و 2 و 3 تئوری ارتز 1 و 2
مدیریت صنعتی روانشناسی معلولین
آناتومی و فیزیولوژی اعصاب فیزیک
تکنولوژی درودگری آشنایی با طراحی و ساخت ارتزهای اندام فوقانی
آشنایی با طراحی و ساخت پروتزهای زیر زانو آشنایی با طراحی و ساخت ارتزهای اندام تحتانی
آشنایی با طراحی و ساخت ارتزهای ستون فقرات آشنایی با طراحی و ساخت پروتزهای اندام فوقانی
آشنایی با طراحی و ساخت پروتزهای بالای زانو اصول فیزیوتراپی و کاردرمانی
ارزشیابی و اندازه گیری عضلانی آناتومی سطحی
مقاومت مصالح اصطلاحات پزشکی
رادیولوژی تکنیک چرمکاری
آمار و روش تحقیق مدیریت مراکز ارتوپدی فنی
نورولوژی کنیزیولوژی و بیومکانیک 1 و 2 و 3
کارآموزی در عرصه ارتزهای زیرزانو کارآموزی در عرصه ارتزهای پا
کارآموزی در عرصه ارتزهای بالای زانو کارآموزی در عرصه ارتزهای ستون فقرات
کارآموزی در عرصه ارتزهای اندام فوقانی کارآموزی در عرصه پروتزهای مچ پا و پنجه
کارآموزی در عرصه پروتزهای زیرآرنج کارآموزی در عرصه پروتزهای بالای آرنج
کارآموزی در عرصه پروتزهای زیر زانو کارآموزی در عرصه پروتزهای بالای زانو
کارآموزی در عرصه پروتزهای لگن رسم فنی 1 و 2

----------

